# Goblin V1.2



## Rob Fisher (4/2/15)

This new and improved Goblin v1.2 RTA from Youde. It's a compact rebuildable tank atomiser with incredible air flow, from the two 3mm x 6mm adjustable air holes. It's made from 304 food grade stainless steel and has a nice thick glass tank, this is a very solid little atty that has a good weight in the hand for its small size.

The Goblin v1.2 now comes with 2 tank and chimney sections, allowing you to change the set up from small to big in a matter of seconds! It features a new engraving of the Goblin logo on the inner chimney section. The post hole screws are now longer and will hold all gauges of wire nice and tight.

This RTA blurs the line between tank and dripper, it has more air flow than a lot of the current drippers on the market and 4 huge juice channels. The air flow is completely adjustable so you can have it wide open or closed off tight. You can make huge clouds and still get great flavour from this tank!

http://www.bavapes.co.uk/atomisers/rta/goblin.html

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## shloopie (4/2/15)

Now this is going forward.... Im really keen to get this....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## abdul (4/2/15)

thanks @Rob Fisher, this is a must have tank for everybody collection, be it v1 or v1.2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (4/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> This new and improved Goblin v1.2 RTA from Youde. It's a compact rebuildable tank atomiser with incredible air flow, from the two 3mm x 6mm adjustable air holes. It's made from 304 food grade stainless steel and has a nice thick glass tank, this is a very solid little atty that has a good weight in the hand for its small size.
> 
> The Goblin v1.2 now comes with 2 tank and chimney sections, allowing you to change the set up from small to big in a matter of seconds! It features a new engraving of the Goblin logo on the inner chimney section. The post hole screws are now longer and will hold all gauges of wire nice and tight.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Are you getting one Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/2/15)

TylerD said:


> Awesome! Are you getting one Rob?



I will the moment I can get it in the USA or SA!  UK shipping is a pain!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (4/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will the moment I can get it in the USA or SA!  UK shipping is a pain!


Please let me know when you get one. I need one more.


----------



## Andre (4/2/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/2/15)

I'm sold on this  Glad I held out a while. It looks like the billow will be retired once these release.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/2/15)

TylerD said:


> Please let me know when you get one. I need one more.



Roger that!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (4/2/15)

Its so funny how we all work in this community  When they release a big tank we cry for a smaller one and vise versa hehe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (4/2/15)

Paulie said:


> Its so funny how we all work in this community  When they release a big tank we cry for a smaller one and vise versa hehe



That's so true..it seems no-one is capable of releasing the perfect size ever (or maybe we are just very finicky)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (4/2/15)

I'm not a tank person, but this has me interested. I sampled it at @Paulie 's the other day and I was impressed.

@Paulie , have you heard anything of the Native Wicks yet?


----------



## Paulie (4/2/15)

zadiac said:


> I'm not a tank person, but this has me interested. I sampled it at @Paulie 's the other day and I was impressed.
> 
> @Paulie , have you heard anything of the Native Wicks yet?




Yes they will be delivering it tmr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (4/2/15)

That is awesome! Just pm me price and shipping cost and I'll transfer the moola


----------



## Paulie (4/2/15)

zadiac said:


> That is awesome! Just pm me price and shipping cost and I'll transfer the moola




ill setup a group and include us all with info shipping etc

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (4/2/15)

Cool


----------



## MurderDoll (4/2/15)

My goodness. Something new is basically coming out every month now.


----------



## BumbleBee (4/2/15)

Ha! I knew there was a good reason I didn't get the first one

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (4/2/15)

Thanks for pointing out this new goblin @Rob Fisher. 

@JakesSA will you be getting this new one in?


----------



## sirthomas (4/2/15)

hi guys any news if one can pick this rta on a local buy plz inform me if possible would really like one pm me if you can help out and ill make a direct transfer


----------



## abdul (4/2/15)

sirthomas said:


> hi guys any news if one can pick this rta on a local buy plz inform me if possible would really like one pm me if you can help out and ill make a direct transfer


not yet, AFAIK its available in the UK only.

Maybe somebody will make a group buy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/2/15)

I tried talking to the factory direct but gave up... Chinese to English doesn't work very well at all! I'll just wait till they arrive. All I wanted to know was if they have a shop in the USA with stock...


----------



## Genosmate (4/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I tried talking to the factory direct but gave up... Chinese to English doesn't work very well at all! I'll just wait till they arrive. All I wanted to know was if they have a shop in the USA with stock...


Where in the UK Rob please?


----------



## John (4/2/15)

I actually have a mate in the UK right now!


----------



## Genosmate (4/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I tried talking to the factory direct but gave up... Chinese to English doesn't work very well at all! I'll just wait till they arrive. All I wanted to know was if they have a shop in the USA with stock...


Sorry Rob,just saw the link!


----------



## johan (4/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I tried talking to the factory direct but gave up... Chinese to English doesn't work very well at all! I'll just wait till they arrive. All I wanted to know was if they have a shop in the USA with stock...



Rob you are welcome to pm me the tel no as well as how many you want, as I will be in Shenzhen the next couple of weeks. I can send with courier from there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/2/15)

Genosmate said:


> Sorry Rob,just saw the link!



Now out of stock!


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

Phil on the Goblin...


----------



## BigAnt (7/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Phil on the Goblin...



@Rob Fisher did you see the coiler in action

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

BigAnt said:


> @Rob Fisher did you see the coiler in action



Saw that @BigAnt - really great coil he made with it... so neat
I need to get that working too. Have tried once or twice, but not working for me - Lol


----------



## BigAnt (7/4/15)

Silver said:


> Saw that @BigAnt - really great coil he made with it... so neat
> I need to get that working too. Have tried once or twice, but not working for me - Lol


Rob is 1 wrap, 2 wraps, dog crap..................... dustbin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/15)

BigAnt said:


> @Rob Fisher did you see the coiler in action



I did indeed and plan to have a full go with it before it flies into the gorge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (8/4/15)

Silver said:


> Saw that @BigAnt - really great coil he made with it... so neat
> I need to get that working too. Have tried once or twice, but not working for me - Lol



@Silver that little screw possession in the top part is very important.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/15)

kimbo said:


> @Silver that little screw possession in the top part is very important.



Thanks @kimbo, and I think I had it in the wrong position to what busardo was using
There are 2 positions for the screw. One is closer to the centre and one is closer to the edge
Maybe i am getting mixed up, but i followed another video of a similar device

Perhaps you can just refresh us what position to use for what wire. 30g, 28g, 26g and lower


----------



## kimbo (8/4/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @kimbo, and I think I had it in the wrong position to what busardo was using
> There are 2 positions for the screw. One is closer to the centre and one is closer to the edge
> Maybe i am getting mixed up, but i followed another video of a similar device
> 
> Perhaps you can just refresh us what position to use for what wire. 30g, 28g, 26g and lower


For thin wire like that use the closer to the center hole, i am not sure about the 30g, maybe that is a little thin, but i have tried with 28g and 26g and it works perfect

Edit: Sorry @Silver just saw the last part of your question, below 26g use the hole furthest from the center

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

